
Simlar – open-source, easy, encrypted, free phone calls - zlatan_todoric
https://www.simlar.org/
======
unsignedint
How does this compare to Signal[0]? Seems to be offering similar feature set,
actually minus secured text messaging...

[0]: [https://whispersystems.org/](https://whispersystems.org/)

------
zlatan_todoric
Their server are based in Germany and license of their code is GPL licensed.
Has anyone tried this app and/or were there any security expert auditing of
the code?

------
devrs0
ZRTP support is provided by liblinphone/mediastreamer2.

[https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc6189](https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc6189)

[https://www.linphone.org/technical-
corner/liblinphone/overvi...](https://www.linphone.org/technical-
corner/liblinphone/overview)

